# Post Colonoscopy Question Please!!!



## driz (Apr 15, 2002)

I finished my colonoscopy this morning. I am still having diarrhea equivalent to the laxative i took for prep. I'm nervous that this is how I'll be forever or something. Please tell me this is normal for the next little while after a colonoscopy and that it takes the colon a few days to return to normal (my normal is still D, but not like this). Please help, please!!driz


----------



## GramX5 (Mar 18, 2000)

Hi, my colonoscopy was 3 years ago - however I do remember the D lasted about 2 days. I guess IBS bowels don't know when to quit!How are you feeling now?Gram


----------



## stem69 (Jun 6, 2003)

It took me about 1-2 days to get back to "normal". It just takes a while for the laxative to get out of your system. Once it is gone, your body should go back to the way it was.


----------

